# [User des Jahres] Wahl 2018



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2018)

Es ist mal wieder so weit, wir schreiten zur Wahl des User 2018.

[Copy and Paste]

Wie im jeden Jahr, ist dies eine offene Wahl wo für die Nomenierten 
nur eine Stimme abgegeben werden kann. Der Gewinner erhält für ein
Jahr einen Wanderpokal, wo sein Name Eingraviert wird (bei Harald 
wird es wahrscheinlich nur ein Strich, in der Strichliste)

In diesen Jahr gibt es wieder Sachpreise für die Plätze 1, 2, 3  und zusätzlich
für einen der Abstimmenden, dieser wird per Los ermittelt (ausgenommen sind die drei 
Erstplatzierten, Mods und Admins). 

Die Sachpreise werden vom *SPS-Forum* gestiftet und sind Amazon
Gutscheine im Wert von „weiß ich noch nicht“, da muss ich nochmal Rücksprache 
halten und werde es bekannt geben. 

Da wir laut der Nominierung wieder 11 Plätze brauchen, werde ich mich von der 
Liste streichen, ich kann sowieso nichts gewinnen, trotzdem vielen Dank an die, die
mich Nominiert haben, das tut den Ego gut. 

Ich wünsche viel Spaß und in diesen Jahr zusätzlich viel Glück, es gibt ja eine 
Kleinigkeit zu gewinnen.

[/Copy and Paste]

 Nominierung 2018

*Bisherigen User des Jahres*


2017PN/DP2016PN/DP2015PN/DP2014hucki2013PN/DP2012PN/DP2011PN/DP2010Helmut_von_der_Reparatur2009Larry Laffer2008Larry Laffer2007Ralle / zotos2006Ralle


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2018)

Helmut, bis wann darf denn abgestimmt werden? Oder habe ich das überlesen?

Jetzt habe ich es gefunden... au manni


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Tommi, hast du überlesen


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2018)

Bin etwas schusselig heute, nehme gerade meine Weihnachtsbaumkerzen mit Wireless IO-Link-Schnittstelle
in Betrieb...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bin etwas schusselig ..



Dann stimme lieber gleich


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bin etwas schusselig heute, nehme gerade meine Weihnachtsbaumkerzen mit Wireless IO-Link-Schnittstelle
> in Betrieb...


Tja früher hat man bei der Reihenschaltung die lockere Glühlampe gesucht und heute brauchst du dann Wireshark 
Moderne Zeiten 

Frohe Weihnachten 
Blockmove


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann stimme lieber gleich



Habe ich doch schon...


----------



## PN/DP (23 Dezember 2018)

Für alle die ebenfalls das Ende der Abstimmung suchen:


> Diese Umfrage wird am 19.01.2019 um 18:38 geschlossen



Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2019)

So jetzt habe ich noch einmal nachgeschaut, was es den so zu gewinnen gibt:



> Es werden wieder 3 Amazon Gutscheine für die 3 Erstplatzierten und 1 Amazon unter allen
> Teilnehmern ( mit Ausnahme der Mods, Admins und den 3 Platzierten).



Also bitte abstimmen, es gibt etwas zu gewinnen, auch unter denen die ihre Stimme abgeben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2019)

H-o-c-h-s-c-h-i-e-b


----------



## Tommi (9 Januar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> H-o-c-h-s-c-h-i-e-b



Genau, abstimmen.......zack, zack ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2019)

Hallo *DU*,
hast du schon deine Stimme abgegeben?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2019)

Haben wir einen neuen User des Jahres und keiner gratuliert ? 


Dann mache ich das : Herzlichen Glückwunsch DeltaMikeAir zur Wahl des Users des Jahres 2018.


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Januar 2019)

Ups, hab ich verpasst. Auch von mir herzlichen Glühstrumpf.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Januar 2019)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir

Herzliche Glückwünsche zum User des Jahres 2018! Du warst letztes Jahr wirklich sehr sehr fleißig und hilfreich 
Herzliche Glückwünsche auch an ChristophD wieder zum 3. Platz!

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
ich möchte mich herzlich bedanken, dass ihr mich zum User des Jahres gewählt habt. Ich persönlich hätte dies Harald (PN/DP) aufgrund
des geballten Fachwissens über eine große Bandbreite sowie der ehrlichen Art gewünscht. Des Weiteren gratuliere ich Harald und 
Christoph zum zweiten und dritten Platz und wünsche uns allen ein gutes gesundes Jahr mit vielen neuen Herausforderungen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Haben wir einen neuen User des Jahres und keiner gratuliert ?



Hatte ich am Donnerstag schon, habe aber noch selber schnell genug bemerkt das es nicht der 19.01 ist.

Also Herzlichen Glückwunsch DeltaMikeAir, PN/DP und ChristophD, ihr und allen Plazierten ihr habt es verdient 
für eure Hilfeleistung an die  ‚SPS-Programmierer in Not‘, für die Geduld, Engagement und oft auch viel Aufwand.

Vielen Dank auch denen die sich beteiligt haben an Norminierung und Wahl, für die Gewinner und Plazierten, ist 
eure Stimme ein Dankeschön und Anerkennung für die Hilfestellung den „Wissen ist das einzige Gut, was sich vermehrt wenn wan es Teilt“

Ich werde mal die Forums-Leitung anschreiben, das die Preise rausgehen und einer der Stimmenden ausgelost 
wird.


----------



## Tommi (19 Januar 2019)

Hallo Delta,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Titel "User des Jahres 2018" .:s18::sm24: :s12: :s18:


Hast Du auch einen richtigen Vornamen (vielleicht Michael?).

Bitte mal mitteilen .


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2019)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir,

meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum wohlverdienten "User des Jahres 2018".
:s12:

:sm24:




Glückwunsch auch den beiden Plazierten Harald und Christoph.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2019)

> Hast Du auch einen richtigen Vornamen (vielleicht Michael?).



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ja ich habe einen Vornamen 
Und ja, du hast richtig getippt.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Januar 2019)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Michael 

Den Titel hast du dir wirklich verdient!

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2019)

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Michael :grin:


Danke Dieter


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 Januar 2019)

Hallo Michael,

Herzliche Glückwunsch zum Titel User des Jahres..


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2019)

herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Howard (21 Januar 2019)

Moin,
auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und vielen Dank auch an alle anderen für die zahlreichen hilfreichen und interessanten Diskussionen.


----------



## Krumnix (21 Januar 2019)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Nicole (22 Januar 2019)

Im Namen des gesamten SPS-Forum Teams:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den User des Jahres 2018 – DeltaMikeAir.
Gratulation auch dem Zweitplatzierten PN/DP und dem Drittplatzierten ChristophD.

Vielen Dank für euer Engagement in 2018.


Ein herzliches Dankeschön gilt allen teilnehmenden Usern – vielen Dank für eure Stimmabgabe. 
Unter den 51 Teilnehmern (ausgenommen Mods, Admins und den 3 Platzierten) wurde per Zufallsgenerator der User dingo als Gewinner gezogen - herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Den 4 Gewinnern werden Ihre Preise per Email zugesandt.


Dir, rostiger Nagel, vielen Dank für die Durchführung der Abstimmung, der Wahl und der gesamten Moderation - auf dich ist Verlass.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2019)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder, lieber Harald,

der Wanderpokal ist gut bei mir angekommen und hat seinen Platz bekommen. Besonderen Dank
noch mal an Harald für das nette Zusatzgeschenk. Ich habe mich wirklich sehr darüber gefreut.

Viele Grüße an alle

Michael


----------



## PN/DP (2 Februar 2019)

Hallo Michael, so wie Du den Pokal fotografiert hast sieht man ja gar nicht daß da nun auch Dein Username drauf steht. 
Ich reiche hier mal Bilder nach.

PS: wie man sieht, sind nun alle Namensplaketten voll und für den Name des User-des-Jahres-2019 ist kein Platz mehr. Da müssten wir im Laufe des Jahres mal diskutieren, wie wir weiter verfahren.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2019)

> wie man sieht, sind nun alle Namensplaketten voll und für den Name des User-des-Jahres-2019 ist kein Platz mehr


Ja, wenn man bei deinem Namen eine Strichliste gemacht hätte, dann hätte der Pokal wohl einige Jahre länger gehalten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Februar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, so wie Du den Pokal fotografiert hast sieht man ja gar nicht daß da nun auch Dein Username drauf steht.
> Ich reiche hier mal Bilder nach.
> 
> PS: wie man sieht, sind nun alle Namensplaketten voll und für den Name des User-des-Jahres-2019 ist kein Platz mehr. Da müssten wir im Laufe des Jahres mal diskutieren, wie wir weiter verfahren.
> ...



früher gab es mal die Regel, das derjenige der den Pokal 3x nacheinander oder 5x insgesamt gewonnen hat, der durfte ihn behalten und es wurde ein neuer gestiftet. Aber das haben wir jetzt leider verpasst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man bei deinem Namen eine Strichliste gemacht hätte, dann hätte der Pokal wohl einige Jahre länger gehalten



In den nächsten Jahren wird Harald einen Sockel unter den Pokal machen müssen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> früher gab es mal die Regel, das derjenige der den Pokal 3x nacheinander oder 5x insgesamt gewonnen hat, der durfte ihn behalten und es wurde ein neuer gestiftet. Aber das haben wir jetzt leider verpasst.



Die Regel kennich garnicht!

Wo hast du das den her?


----------



## Heinileini (2 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Regel kennich garnicht!


Wärst Du regelmässig zu den RollkrugTreffen erschienen . . . 

@Michael
Auf dem Bild hättest Du aber dezent die Flasche so drehen können, dass man den Preis nicht lesen kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wärst Du regelmässig zu den RollkrugTreffen erschienen . . .
> 
> @Michael
> Auf dem Bild hättest Du aber dezent die Flasche so drehen können, dass man den Preis nicht lesen kann.



Ich bin mir sicher das ich öfter da war als du,
beim nächsten mal bin ich bestimmt dabei.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Regel kennich garnicht!
> 
> Wo hast du das den her?




https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanderpokal


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanderpokal



Du Eimer .....


----------



## Heinileini (2 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das ich öfter da war als du,


Die Chancen stehen sehr gut für Dich - ich war erst zweimal dort.

Ich dachte nur, ich könnte Dir vielleicht einen kleinen MotivationsSchub geben.
Vielleicht hat es tatsächlich funktioniert - siehe:


> beim nächsten mal bin ich bestimmt dabei.





Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber das haben wir jetzt leider verpasst.





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In den nächsten Jahren wird Harald einen Sockel unter den Pokal machen müssen


Also müssen wir uns beim nächsten Treffen um den SockelBetrag kümmern . . .


----------



## PN/DP (2 Februar 2019)

Mein Graveur sagte mir ebenfalls, daß er es so kennt daß Wanderpokale üblicherweise beim Gewinner bleiben wenn der den 3x gewinnt.
Von einem Untersockel hat mir der Graveur abgeraten, weil der Pokal nicht alles verklebt ist sondern im Sockel eine Gewindestange verschraubt ist, wo man dann nicht mehr ran käme.
Ich könnte einen neuen Pokal stiften, sogar mit einem höheren Sockel für mehr Namen. Dann möchte ich aber gerne den alten Pokal zur Erinnerung behalten. 

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Februar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> *Mein Graveur sagte mir ebenfalls, daß er es so kennt daß Wanderpokale üblicherweise beim Gewinner bleiben wenn der den 3x gewinnt.*
> Von einem Untersockel hat mir der Graveur abgeraten, weil der Pokal nicht alles verklebt ist sondern im Sockel eine Gewindestange verschraubt ist, wo man dann nicht mehr ran käme.
> Ich könnte einen neuen Pokal stiften, sogar mit einem höheren Sockel für mehr Namen. Dann möchte ich aber gerne den alten Pokal zur Erinnerung behalten.
> 
> Harald



@RN : wer ist jetzt der Eimer du TIA-Versteher.....



und ich wäre mit Haralds Vorschlag einverstanden *ACK*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das ich öfter da war als du,
> beim nächsten mal bin ich bestimmt dabei.




Du warst aber auch schon öfter nicht dabei als Heinileini


----------



## Heinileini (3 Februar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Von einem Untersockel hat mir der Graveur abgeraten, weil der Pokal nicht alles verklebt ist sondern im Sockel eine Gewindestange verschraubt ist, wo man dann nicht mehr ran käme.


Wenn man den Pokal nicht als ErsatzteilLager nutzen will, was bzw. wen stört's?
Man könnte sogar eine längere GewindeStange spendieren und damit beide Sockel befestigen.
Aber HALT! Das klingt ja so, als würde ich Dir den Pokal nicht gönnen. Und wie ich ihn Dir gönne!


----------



## hucki (3 Februar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein Graveur sagte mir ebenfalls, daß er es so kennt daß Wanderpokale üblicherweise beim Gewinner bleiben wenn der den 3x gewinnt.
> ...


*ACK*
Dem schließe ich mich gerne an!


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mein Graveur sagte mir ebenfalls, daß er es so kennt daß Wanderpokale üblicherweise beim Gewinner bleiben wenn der den 3x gewinnt.
> Von einem Untersockel hat mir der Graveur abgeraten, weil der Pokal nicht alles verklebt ist sondern im Sockel eine Gewindestange verschraubt ist, wo man dann nicht mehr ran käme.
> Ich könnte einen neuen Pokal stiften, sogar mit einem höheren Sockel für mehr Namen. Dann möchte ich aber gerne den alten Pokal zur Erinnerung behalten.
> 
> Harald



das macht sowohl gefühlt- als auch logisch am meisten Sinn :s12:

ich würde mich an einem neuen Pokal beteiligen...


----------



## Faceman (3 Februar 2019)

> Dann möchte ich aber gerne den alten Pokal zur Erinnerung behalten.





> und ich wäre mit Haralds Vorschlag einverstanden





> Das klingt ja so, als würde ich Dir den Pokal nicht gönnen. Und wie ich ihn Dir gönne!





> Dem schließe ich mich gerne an!





> das macht sowohl gefühlt- als auch logisch am meisten Sinn



Sehe ich das richtig, der Pokal steht jetzt *einen Tag* bei Delta und hier wird bereits kräftig debatiert dass er nach einem
Jahr wieder zu Harald soll.

 :sb5::sb5::sb5:

Da hätte man aber auch ein paar Monate warten können. Ist ja furchtbar.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Februar 2019)

Faceman schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, der Pokal steht jetzt *einen Tag* bei Delta und hier wird bereits kräftig debatiert dass er nach einem
> Jahr wieder zu Harald soll.
> 
> :sb5::sb5::sb5:
> ...




Ich finde es gut das jetzt schon drüber diskutiert wird. RuckZuck ist die nächste Wahl, die ja so überraschend wie Weihnachten kommt, und wir haben keine Lösung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2019)

Die Lössung war das es ein Wanderpokal ist


----------



## hucki (3 Februar 2019)

Faceman schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, der Pokal steht jetzt *einen Tag* bei Delta und hier wird bereits kräftig debatiert dass er nach einem
> Jahr wieder zu Harald soll.
> 
> :sb5::sb5::sb5:
> ...


Es ist die nun akut gewordene Fortsetzung eines Dialogs, der schon mindestens 9 Tage vor Deltas Registrierung
aufkam und IMHO einen guten Lösungsvorschlag bekommen hat.
Und dieser unterwandert in keinster Weise Deltas Verdienste um das Forum, da er weder den Titel noch seine Symbolik vorzeitig abzugeben verlangt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2019)

Guten Abend,

alles ist gut! Natürlich geht der Pokal zu gegebener Zeit zurück an Harald ( er kommt also nach Hause  )vielleicht schaffen wir ja auch eine persönliche
Übergabe. Es würde mich freuen.

Denkt dran, es ist nur ein Pokal, was zählt ist die Gemeinschaft.


----------



## hucki (3 Februar 2019)

Noch ist es ja nur ein Vorschlag, genau wie die Sockelerweiterung.

Lipperlandstern hat zumindest Recht, dass ruckzuck wieder Weihnachten ist ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Februar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> alles ist gut! Natürlich geht der Pokal zu gegebener Zeit zurück an Harald ( er kommt also nach Hause  )vielleicht schaffen wir ja auch eine persönliche
> Übergabe. Es würde mich freuen.
> ...




Wenn du den Pokal 2019 gewinnen solltest schickst du also den "alten" Pokal zu Harald und er schickt den "Neuen" zu Dir .... gefällt mir


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Regel kennich garnicht! ..



Hier ist es ähnlich formuliert:

Wikipedia - Wanderpokal


----------



## PN/DP (4 Februar 2019)

Faceman schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, der Pokal steht jetzt *einen Tag* bei Delta und hier wird bereits kräftig debatiert dass er nach einem
> Jahr wieder zu Harald soll.


Moin,

möchtest DU den nächsten Pokal stiften?
Möchtest Du ein Mitspracherecht wo der alte Wanderpokal ab 2020 verbleibt?

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Moin
> ...
> Möchtest Du ein Mitspracherecht wo der alte Wanderpokal ab 2020 verbleibt?
> 
> Harald



Hat das nicht jeder User der sich hier im Forum angemeldet hat?


----------



## Tommi (4 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hat das nicht jeder User der sich hier im Forum angemeldet hat?



Jede/r darf mitdiskutieren, sollte aber die Anzahl der Kotzmännchen in einem erträglichen Maß halten...


----------

